# CEO Abuses Puppy on Camera



## Kyle R (Aug 28, 2014)

Surveillance video from a high rise in Vancouver, British Columbia, caught Desmond Hague abusing a 1-year-old female Doberman puppy, named Sade.

The puppy belonged to Desmond's friend, whose identity was not revealed.

Hague is the CEO of Centerplate, a catering company that distributes food to sporting event venues across the United States. Centerplate has 30,000 employees and over 300 clients.

The video went viral after being released by a concerned citizen. The video shows Hague violently yanking the puppy around by her leash, yelling at her, and repeatedly kicking her in the stomach while she cowers at the edge of the elevator.

[video=youtube;d7c0CO3KXHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7c0CO3KXHc[/video]

In response, Centerplate released a statement:

"Centerplate does not condone the mistreatment of animals by any of its employees. Mr. Hague has agreed to attend counseling to address his anger management issues."

Hague himself stated, "I am ashamed and deeply embarrassed a minor frustration with a friend's pet caused me to lose control of my emotional response."

After being alerted of the incident, the British Columbia Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals retrieved the Doberman puppy from a Vancouver apartment. According to SPCA workers, the puppy was found locked in a crate, "surrounded by the stench of its own urine with its food and water bowls out of reach." When let out, the puppy was "skittish around people" and "appeared physically abused."

Marcie Moriarty, Chief Enforcement Officer at the BC SPCA, said Sade's appearance and behavior were consistent with that of a puppy who had "been abused repeatedly."







In an effort to appease the public, Centerplate board placed Hague on "indefinite probation," stating that "any further acts of misconduct will result in immediate termination." Hague was also ordered to donate $100,000 to the Sade Foundation, in honor of the dog he mistreated, to help support the protection and safety of animals in the city of Vancouver.

Authorities are reviewing the circumstances of this incident. The SPCA has recommended Hague be charged with animal cruelty. As of yet, no charges have been filed.

Moriarty of the SPCA has stated that Sade is now "in good hands" with "no real lasting physical damage."


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 28, 2014)

I couldn't watch the video. I just can't tolerate animal abuse.

I wonder if any charges could be leveled against Hague's "friend"?


----------



## Terry D (Aug 28, 2014)

Ruined my day.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 28, 2014)

people who abuse animals should be jailed


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 28, 2014)

CEOs, particularly those of the biggest corporations, tend to have sociopathic tendencies. They are complete sharks, and that's how the rose to the top.


----------



## E. Zamora (Aug 28, 2014)

That treatment scars their little dog psyches. We have a rescue who was abused. She's very calm and loving around us now, but it took a while for her to trust us. She's very wary around strangers. We know she was beaten with something, because she still cowers or runs away when we take out a broom or if you pick up anything stick-like, and sudden movements or noises make her jump, so we know the trauma is still close to the surface, even after four years with us. I feel so sad sometimes when I think about how she must have been treated, but also very grateful that she's with us now. She's a great dog, and she's even more special to us because we know what she's been through. I hope Sade finds a loving home too.

P.S. If you're thinking about getting a dog, look into getting a rescue!


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 28, 2014)

I saw one similar to this, except the dog was on a leash, standing outside the elevator while the abuser was inside. I'm sure you can imagine what happened when the doors closed... Sickening.


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

What a sick person, how could anyone be so horrific. Disgusting. I've absolutely zero tolerance for these kinds of people


----------



## Pandora (Aug 28, 2014)

Can't watch the video either, people like that are sicko creep cowards with very bad karma.


Yes please rescue!


----------



## TKent (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG. I'm sick.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 28, 2014)

This video is why I gave up on people. If this man is not arrested and set without bail then there really is no faith in humanity. No amount of money should be able to save this man.


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

No Cat No Cradle said:


> This video is why I gave up on people. If this man is not arrested and set without bail then there really is no faith in humanity. No amount of money should be able to save this man.



I completely agree, I too have given up on people a long time ago.


----------



## TKent (Aug 28, 2014)

Yep, it makes you want to. I wonder if it made him feel tough to mistreat that poor little dog.



glassy said:


> I completely agree, I too have given up on people a long time ago.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 28, 2014)

TKent said:


> Yep, it makes you want to. I wonder if it made him feel tough to mistreat that poor little dog.




I bet he didn't feel so tough when he got busted on camera.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Aug 28, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I bet he didn't feel so tough when he got busted on camera.


I hope he literally pissed himself when he found out. That would at least be a start!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 28, 2014)

No Cat No Cradle said:


> I hope he literally pissed himself when he found out. That would at least be a start!



It's possible. Did you see how smug he looked with all those crates of beer?


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> The SPCA has recommended Hague be charged with animal cruelty. As of yet, no charges have been filed.



It's pretty damn obvious that he should be charged with animal cruelty, and there should be no question or uncertainty about it. The SPCA shouldn't even have to recommend it, it should just be an immediate consequence. It's so infuriating to think he may get off lightly.


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 28, 2014)

They actually toughened up the animal cruelty laws in Australia a few years back so that abusers couldn't get away with a small fine and probation. 

There's just something really wrong with being cruel to animals. Being cruel to a human who can think on an equal level and/or fight back is one thing, but to do it to a little puppy is just abhorrent.


----------



## glassy (Aug 28, 2014)

That's good to know, no one should get away with animal abuse.

Just because a certain animal is not able to fight back, it does not give anybody the right to take their anger out on them or to treat them any less than humans


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 28, 2014)

Different states have different laws. In Maryland you can get up to three years.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone else watch him completely flip out and swing the dog around? Jesus... guy has some rage issues.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 4, 2014)

The public response over the filmed abuse of a dog has resulted in Desmond Hague's resignation as CEO of Centerplate.

The company received a petition with over 192,000 signatures from the general public demanding his professional termination, along threats from various clients to end their contracts with Centerplate if Desmond Hague remained with the firm.

In response to the public pressure, the company released a statement:

_"Centerplate’s board of directors announced today that Chris Verros has been appointed to the role of acting president and chief executive officer, effective immediately, following the resignation of Desmond Hague from the company. The decision comes as a result of Hague’s personal misconduct involving the mistreatment of an animal in his care."_

The petition, titled, "Fire CEO Desmond Hague for Animal Cruelty" was hosted on *Change.org*, a website where individuals can create petitions and participate in already-existing ones. The website still has a petition running, aimed at the British Columbia Judicial System, titled, "Charge and Prosecute Desmond Hague for Animal Abuse." Currently, the petition has over 33,000 supporters.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 4, 2014)

:applause: the people have spoken :thumbl: we aren't going to allow it anymore! I hope he goes and gets some psychological help now and means it.


----------



## Poet of Gore (Sep 5, 2014)

No Cat No Cradle said:


> This video is why I gave up on people. If this man is not arrested and set without bail then there really is no faith in humanity. No amount of money should be able to save this man.



hmmmmm.... how contradictory. We have someone as moral as you but yet we would want to give up because the world is not fair because some dbag got away with being mean to a puppy.

Become wrath. you have his name. not saying to do anything illegal but . . . do something illegal


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Sep 5, 2014)

Poet of Gore said:


> hmmmmm.... how contradictory. We have someone as moral as you but yet we would want to give up because the world is not fair because some dbag got away with being mean to a puppy.
> 
> Become wrath. you have his name. not saying to do anything illegal but . . . do something illegal


I should restate. I didn't give up because of this video specifically. It is the fact that this is a constant in history along with mentally handicapped kids getting the shit kicked out of them for no good reason (recent one) along with mentally handicapped kids getting excrement and urine being poored on one under the guise of the Ice Bucket challenge among many other things. And yes I would love to perpetrate some evil on these champion city people but progress is slow and gas is pricey...maybe one day...a man can dream.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 12, 2014)

This disappointment in people manifests in both anger and defeat, it's personal and emotional. Sometimes the eyes don't want to see for that basic need to protect the heart from feeling. Cruelty, if you take the time to stand in those shoes, the perpetrators, they are the shoes of evil. That is a lot to feel, the darkness that exists in humans, makes a person want to give up.


----------

